# KEF iQ70 or Polk Monitor 70?



## Dr_jitsu (Dec 17, 2010)

They would be for my bedroom and a dedicated 2.1 receiver (probably the HK 3490).

Reviews seem to give the KEF's a slight advantage, but the Polks are a touch cheaper.


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm a noob but I vote Polk. Cheaper, more drivers per tower, etc


----------



## Dr_jitsu (Dec 17, 2010)

True....but the more reviews I read the more it seems like the KEF's are the superior sound. 

They are also a hundred bucks more. Too bad I can't do a direct comparo.


----------



## Askspot (May 22, 2009)

Dr_jitsu said:


> True....but the more reviews I read the more it seems like the KEF's are the superior sound.
> 
> They are also a hundred bucks more. Too bad I can't do a direct comparo.


The KEF's will blow away the polks for high freq response. The New Q series will have 30% more bass if you have looked at those. I run the iq70's at home even without a sub I find watching movies the Bass is enough for the size of room I am in at least from about 15' away from them. Biggest deal is that you need to supply them will real power like from a Harmon Kardon receiver or 2 Ch. amp. They will easily take 150watts.

If you're looking for a deal I'm a dealer for KEF. 608-781-6855


----------



## 000zero (Mar 12, 2011)

I would choose KEF over Polk's any day. I have owned a number of entry level Polk's and heard their Higher end LSi series they have a nice sound, but when I auditioned the KEF's it was like a whole new level of detail. Don't let that top coaxial driver fool you it will definitely make up for that extra driver the Polk has and more. I currently have a set of PSB's (also a great affordable brand) but for my next set it will either be KEF or B&W.


----------



## kvndoom (Nov 13, 2009)

I have a pair of KEF IQ9's and they sound phenomenal. Right now they are my quadraphonic rear speakers (which become rear surround when I watch movies in 5-channel), but when I move they will be my fronts in the new system, since I will keep my JBL's with my computer.

Oh what I'd give for a pair of Reference 207/2's!


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

I know this is a old topic but.... If I had to vote... Kef is one of my all time favorite sounding home speakers..... B&W drive me up a wall..... Def tech are some nice speakers but have you looked @ Paradigm? I picked them for great performance per dollar and haven't looked back.

On that note I have 2.1 in my bedroom with a denon avr and a pair of AV123 xl-s bookshelves I picked up for 26 bucks... best 26 beans I've ever spent... I have them paired with klisph sub that was free and rarely power the sub up.


----------



## Mike_Dee (Mar 26, 2011)

KEF hands down if you can afford the extra dough.


----------

